# mechanic wanting to live in america



## kinggy999 (Jan 22, 2012)

im a 21 year old motor mechanic and want to live and work in america , just wondering if anybody knows the chances of this or good steps to take to achieve this ,any information would be great thank you


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

kinggy999 said:


> im a 21 year old motor mechanic and want to live and work in america , just wondering if anybody knows the chances of this or good steps to take to achieve this ,any information would be great thank you


pretty much no chance at all ... a degree is pretty much a minimum requirement


----------



## Kathleen Kischer (Feb 1, 2012)

There is a lot of work in Canada for mechanics, have you considered moving to Alberta. The going rate for techs is $22.00EUR per hour


----------



## rachel100 (Jan 31, 2012)

*motor mechanic vacancy*

Hi,

We have an independent auto repair shop in Los Angeles, CA. We are currently looking for a mechanic skilled in repairing English cars. Other high line European car experience could be considered. 

If you have previous experience and training, I would love to hear from you. We have been trying to find a qualified candidate for a number of months now. Since we are not having any luck, I am now expanding our search to the UK. Please message me if you are interested.

Thanks,
Rachel


----------



## kinggy999 (Jan 22, 2012)

hello and thank you for the reply rachel i would love to chat more do you have an email adress atall?


----------



## rachel100 (Jan 31, 2012)

*UK Mechanic*

Hi,

I can't send you a private message since I haven't posted enough here and it won't let me enter an e-mail or a website address for the same reason. I guess you can just do a search for British Eurotech in Lawndale, CA and then go to our website. There is a contact form on the website through which you can message me. 

I look forward to hearing from you.

Rachel


----------



## kinggy999 (Jan 22, 2012)

i couldnt find the private message but i googled searched on the information i had and found you and a email has been sent  thank you


----------



## SouthernComfort (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, 
How did you get on with this?


----------



## kinggy999 (Jan 22, 2012)

i didnt mate , i put this up to try and get some tips on steps to take for when im on paper experienced enough to start the process , never thought id get a offer and when i did i went for it but never got a email back think its because im well under experianced but hey ho ill keep trying


----------



## SouthernComfort (Jun 12, 2012)

It did suprise me a little when the offer was made as from what I have read I didn't think mechanics qualified for a visa unless the fact it's british motors makes it more specialised and there wasn't an American that could do the job. 

Good luck for the future.


----------

